# Can't Install Norton Security on my Laptop...



## tylerbj (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't run Norton Security on my laptop because the machine keeps shutting down due to multiple spyware. I was able to download the program to my desktop, but when I begin the install program...the machine shuts down. Please HELP!


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Try and see if you can get into safe mode. Reboot the computer and immediately keep tapping F8. Once you get to a black screen with a list of commands, choose "safe mode." See if you can get into safe mode.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This may be a blessing in disguise based on my opinion of Norton. :smile:

You need to fix the spyware before you do any more installations.

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------

